# Reptile shows west midlands



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

hi can anyone tell me if there are any shows in the west midlands and when they are thanks guys Rob


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,* CREAKS* at Kidderminster; *July 29th, November 25th*
Wyre Forest Glades Leisure Centre, Bromsgrove Street, Kidderminster, Worcestershire, DY10 1PP. 
 


​


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks arachne ill be there:2thumb:


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Never been to a reptile show before. Do you need to buy tickets? Or can anyone just turn up?


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

yh i think its £6 for nonmembers


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

£6 - non-members, £5 - members other societies, FREE - CREAKS members


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Presume you can just buy tickets on the door?


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

no tickets,just turn up & pay at the door,:2thumb:


----------

